# HOW TO: **Hooking up relays with HID's in mk3 cars**



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

From my website:
http://www.geocities.com/nfe10...s.doc
This is tested and true in my car for 5 years now.
Later,
EDIT:
*If you have viewed this thread please do everybody a favor and bump it back up to the top.*
This is one of those FYI threads that ppl look at but don't post on - for that reason it's important to bump it up.
Thanks guys!
_Modified by nater at 9:19 PM 3-10-2004_

_Modified by nater at 4:56 PM 3-18-2004_


_Modified by nater at 2:22 PM 4-30-2008_


----------



## GS Audio (Oct 17, 2001)

*Re: HOW TO: **Hooking up relays with HID's in mk3 cars** (nater)*

Yup!
Big help when I made my own harnesses as well!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## GS Audio (Oct 17, 2001)

*Re: HOW TO: **Hooking up relays with HID's in mk3 cars** (nater)*

WHY is this VERY useful info on page 3???


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

Yea, 
It's got views...
Favor to ask:
ANYBODY who views this thread please bump this up top!!!

Later,


----------



## j-dub (Oct 22, 2000)

*Re: (nater)*

Great info, thanks for posting. I am saving that .doc for future use.


----------



## GS Audio (Oct 17, 2001)

*Re: (j-dub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *j-dub* »_Great info, thanks for posting. I am saving that .doc for future use.



http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DonL (Feb 28, 1999)

*Re: HOW TO: **Hooking up relays with HID's in mk3 cars** (GS Audio)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GS Audio* »_WHY is this VERY useful info on page 3???









I think it's because a moderator can make this thread a "sticky" along with the other FAQs in this forum, otherwise it slowly works its way into the archives.
Perhaps one answer would be for Cullen to add the thread to one of his FAQs?
Cullen, your thoughts, please?


----------



## DRVRFWND (Mar 9, 2003)

*Re: HOW TO: **Hooking up relays with HID's in mk3 cars** (DonL)*

Nater, your a pimp, did my relays up, and things are looking good, ill post pics on Saturday, of the installation "end" result. 
thanx for the info
good piece of mind.
Vic.


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

Thanks Vic.
I like being a pimp. Chicks dig it....
Later,


----------



## bollo (Aug 2, 2000)

*Re: (nater)*

thanks Nater! This should be helpful if I ever get my HID's from cullen


----------



## CapeGLS (Aug 3, 2002)

*Re: (bollo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bollo* »_thanks Nater! This should be helpful if I ever get my HID's from cullen









Me too.


----------



## SDKMF (Oct 22, 2002)

*Re: (CapeGLS)*

TTT


----------



## typeSLone (Feb 8, 2002)

bump


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

Thanks for bumping, guys.

Later,


----------



## NYCMK3Jetta (Oct 21, 2002)

*Re: (nater)*

Bump for a good reference post!!!!


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

*Re: (NYCMK3Jetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NYCMK3Jetta* »_Bump for a good reference post!!!!


http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









Thanks.

later,


----------



## 667 (Jul 26, 2003)

*Re: (nater)*

Bump cuz I am getting a MK3 project. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ozglxvr6 (Dec 4, 2002)

*Re: HOW TO: **Hooking up relays with HID's in mk3 cars** (nater)*

read it bump http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

*Re: HOW TO: **Hooking up relays with HID's in mk3 cars** (ozglxvr6)*

Thanks for the 'read it' bump







.

Later,


----------



## L33t A2 (Aug 5, 2003)

*Re: HOW TO: **Hooking up relays with HID's in mk3 cars** (nater)*

bump


----------



## benzivr6 (Feb 16, 2001)

*Re: HOW TO: **Hooking up relays with HID's in mk3 cars** (nater)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 7, 2004)

*Re: HOW TO: **Hooking up relays with HID's in mk3 cars** (benzivr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *benzivr6* »_ http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

I forgot about this thread...








Thanks for bumping it up...I totally forget where on my website this info is, but it's there.


----------



## chilenoONvw (Sep 18, 2005)

*Re: HOW TO: **Hooking up relays with HID's in mk3 cars** ([email protected])*

up


----------



## tylerdurdenGTI (Apr 4, 2008)

*Re: HOW TO: **Hooking up relays with HID's in mk3 cars** (nater)*

bump


----------



## pmacutay (Aug 1, 2007)

bump for a good idea
that im too lazy to do right now but want to do haha


----------



## acmilano (Jun 3, 2007)

bump for the read


----------



## AntonGT98 (Aug 31, 2003)

*Re: (acmilano)*

BUMP, THANKS FOR THE HELP


----------



## Flavo Cadillac (May 7, 2003)

*Re: (AntonGT98)*

thanks for the info once again. the links on the how to are not working though


----------



## CWorthington (Sep 2, 2009)

Nator fix your link. Document is not coming up bro


----------



## rx7kidd13 (Dec 20, 2009)

bump


----------

